
Successful Former Teacher Responds to Wisconsin Gov with a Scathing Letter - nekopa
http://magazine.good.is/articles/scott-walker-ryan-clancy-wisconsin-teacher-small-business
======
lintiness
standard public union claptrap that pretends public resources are unlimited,
and that their works is the good lord's.

------
DrScump
One irony is that the letter contains a run-on sentence plus another I can't
even figure out.

